# snow morels



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

thought id post a few pics of some shrooms i picked in the snow this year i have seen other peoples pics of morels in the snow but this was a first for me what a messed up season it was..


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice pics.... I guess I've been doing it all wrong this year. I have been looking around the elm and aspens and should have been looking in the snow. Nice finds, the first pic is my favorite.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That second photo, did you get that one hiding under the stick? :16suspect


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> That second photo, did you get that one hiding under the stick? :16suspect



GREAT EYE !! OGM, didn't notice it till I read your comment !


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

i seen it after i uploaded the photos but i really dont remember if i got that one or not i think i have a pretty good mushroom eye but they sure can hide good sometimes even in plain sight apparently


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Mushroom Jack said:


> GREAT EYE !! OGM, didn't notice it till I read your comment !


Well, esgowen is about as good an eye as it gets, especially for being color blind. Only he and another friend of mine are the two people I wouldn't want to pick behind that I know of.

But I think the snow morels may have gotten the better of him that day, he was like a kid in a candy store taking photos for a while :lol:. So maybe he left one to seed or for the next guy, doesn't happen too often.... For the record, that day he out picked me..... :rant: LOL!


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

That pic has been up for a while now and that's the first time I have notice it. Good eye.


----------

